# Extra Radiator für Grafikkarte an Wasserkühlung anschließen?



## Ryu83 (19. Juni 2019)

*Extra Radiator für Grafikkarte an Wasserkühlung anschließen?*

Ich weiss eine individuelle WaKü ist immer sehr individuell, aber einige haben hier auch schon sicher einiges an Erfahrung...
Deswegen würde ich einfach mal eine Hausnummer von euch hören wollen!

Mein System:
Asus Maximus IX Formula
i7 7700k bei 4,8GHz
16GB CORSAIR Dominator 3200MHz CL16
GTX 1080TI

Die WaKü besteht aus
Laing DDC-1 die mangels Regelung im Moment immer auf max läuft
Einem 360er Radiator (kupfer), dünne Bauweise mit 3 Noctua NF-F12 Lüftern.
Diese klemmen alle am CPU Lüfteranschluss um entsprechend der Last zu drehen. 

Selbst unter Benchmark Volllast geht das System nie mehr als auf 60% Lüfter Leistung und 60grad CPU Temperatur habe ich glaube ich auch noch nie überschritten...
Die Spannungswandler des MB werden auch über die WaKü gekuhlt. 

Frage ist jetzt... Habe ich da noch genug Potential um die 1080ti FE (Blower) anzuschließen und zu übertakten?
Denn sie ist im Moment das einzige was heiss wird und vor allem auch laut xD

Ich hätte vorne noch Platz für einen 240er Radiator, muss ich aber nicht unbedingt jetzt haben xD

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!

PS: für eventuelle Fragen, ich habe sogar schon die WaKü für die Graka und einen 240er Radiator rum liegen...

PPS: Auf dem Bild ist noch die alte Grafikkarte, nicht die 1080ti


----------



## HisN (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Extra Radiator für Grafikkarte an Wasserkühlung anschließen?*

Die Frage ist doch eher was "Potential" bedeutet?
Der Lüfter darf auf 100% röhren und es stört Dich nicht?
Die CPU darf auf 75° gehen und es stört Dich nicht?
Die Graka darf 70° warm werden und es stört Dich nicht?

Du musst das so sehen .. Du hast da eine CPU die keine 100W Leistung aufnimmt, und klemmst eine Graka dazu die locker doppelt so viel Leistung aus dem Netzteil zieht.


----------



## Ryu83 (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Extra Radiator für Grafikkarte an Wasserkühlung anschließen?*

Die Noctuas sind auch auf 100% leiser als die Grafikkarte, also ja, sie dürfen höher takten.
Die CPU darf auf 75grad gehen.
Die graka hat jetzt schon im benchmark ein Limit von 82grad.

Die Leistungen von CPU und Graka kenne ich auch, ich habe jedoch kaum Erfahrung mit Wasserkühlung en und hoffte auf Leute die eine selbst gebaut haben und mir entweder sagen
A) einen 360er Radiator habe ich bei ähnlichem verbaut und es reicht dicke
Oder
B) ich hatte das auch mal probiert und das Wasser fing an zu kochen... Keine gute Idee.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Extra Radiator für Grafikkarte an Wasserkühlung anschließen?*

Man sollte nicht vergessen, eine 2080ti verbraucht 250-300 Watt, wenn man die im Kreislauf hat muss der direkt mal die 3-4 fache Menge Wärme bewältigen. An sich schafft ein 360er das bei entsprechender Lüfterdrehzahl zwar, es gibt sogar Grafikkarten, die bei vergleichbarem Verbrauch mit einem 120er gekühlt werden, da wird das Wasser halt etwas warm. Das größere "Problem" wird, dass du bei der Lüfterdrehzahl nicht soweit runtergehen kannst, wie wenn du noch einen 240er hinzufügst, und das System damit unnötig laut ist. Kühl bekommt man das alles auch mit Luft, sofern man mit der Lautstärke eines Flugzeugs zufrieden ist, bei der Wasserkühlung geht nunmal gleichzeitig kühl und leise.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Extra Radiator für Grafikkarte an Wasserkühlung anschließen?*

In meinem Gehäuse habe ich ein 240mm und ein 420mm Radiator verbaut.

Mit meinem 9900K und meiner 2080 Grafikkarte musste ich nur auf 800 U/min gehen um im Winter bei einer Raumtemperatur von etwa 24°C eine Wassertemperatur von 35°C halten zu können. Dabei ist der Prozessor auf etwa 70°C gekommen und meine Grafikkarte auf etwa 50°C. Vom Geräusch her noch sehr leise wenn auch schon leicht hörbar. Mein 9900K war aber auch auf 5 Ghz auf alle Kerne übertaktet.

Im letztem Sommer hatte ich noch meinen 6700K und meine 1070 Grafikkarte verbaut und da hatte ich das selbe mit einer Raumtemperatur von 30°C getestet und kam auf etwa 35°C Wassertemperatur mit einer Drehzahl der Lüfter von 1100 U/min. Auch in diesem Fall waren die Lüfter bereits hörbar, aber immer noch nicht laut da ich auch Noctua Lüfter verbaut habe. Aber der 6700K und die 1070 Grafikkarte haben etwas weniger Wärme als mein neues System abgeführt. Habe jetzt auch ein Monoblock drauf womit auch meine Spannungswandler mit gekühlt werden, was letztes Jahr auch nicht der Fall war.

Mit meinem externen Radiator kann ich im Winter bis 29-30°C halten und jetzt im Sommer schätze ich werde ich auch auf die 35°C kommen. Nur dann mit einer Drehzahl von 500 U/min im Winter und einer Drehzahl bis 700 U/min im Hochsommer. Am ende macht der externe Radiator eher im Bereich Silent aus, da ich hiermit die Lüfter langsam drehen lassen kann.

In den letzten Tagen bin ich auf 600 U/min gekommen und bei einer Raumtemperatur von 27°C lag meine Wassertemperatur bisher nur bei 32°C.
Wenn du lust auf basteln hast würde ich das ganze einfach mal selbst austesten ob du mit Drehzahl, Geräusch und Temperaturen zufrieden bist, denn am ende spielt es keine Rolle ob der Prozessor/Grafikkarte 10°C mehr oder weniger haben.


----------



## Ryu83 (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Extra Radiator für Grafikkarte an Wasserkühlung anschließen?*

Danke!
Ja... Ihr habt Recht... Einfach mal probieren!
Ich werde einfach mal die Grafikkarte umbauen und ins System einsetzen und sehen was passiert!
Im worst case muss ich noch mehr basteln, oder mache es wieder rückgängig xD


----------



## HisN (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Extra Radiator für Grafikkarte an Wasserkühlung anschließen?*

Mora hinter den Rechner^^


----------

